# Seeking suggestions on PVC pipe cutters



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Unsure if this should go in irrigation or equipment.

I want suggestions on the best non-POS PCV cutter that will do at least 1.25" SCH 40.

These need not be suggested.


I am getting cuts like these.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Knipex makes a bada** set of pliers, but they are very pricey. Hell, all of the tools they make are amazing, and pricey, but worth every penny.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have some Lenox pipe cutters I got from Lowe's that do a pretty good job on SCH 40 pipe. I used them extensively when I expanded my irrigation zones last year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A battery operated hacksaw.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Knipex makes a bada** set of pliers, but they are very pricey. Hell, all of the tools they make are amazing, and pricey, but worth every penny.


@Colonel K0rn 
Have you used those? I've been really pleased with my other knipex tools so I *might* be willing to pull the trigger on those.

There is also a pair from Klein Tools that is quite a bit more than I want to spend.

I've looked at some from both Lenox and Rigid previously, so I'll probably revisit those.

Hacksaw may be the go to solution in this case - TBD.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Also, these look *remarkably* similar to the Knipex option.

https://www.rennsteig.us/index.php/products/assembly-tools/1507-ratchet-type-cutter-40


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

I can vouch for those Knipex as well. I paid $140 for them, so at 98 bucks its a no brainer. It was the most important tool when I was setting up the irrigation for my front and back yard. Its definitely worth the price.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> I can vouch for those Knipex as well. I paid $140 for them, so at 98 bucks its a no brainer. It was the most important tool when I was setting up the irrigation for my front and back yard. Its definitely worth the price.


how did you get replacement blades?


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

I havent but it probably needs a new one now. The read the blades are pricey at 35-40 bucks. I think amazon carries them.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I pulled the trigger on the Knipex/Rennsteig option. I've got a repair on hold until they arrive. Hopefully they do the job well!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I typically use a hacksaw for little stuff, and a sawzall or miter saw for big stuff.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I just didn't have the room for a full on hacksaw. I had a pipe shatter when cutting it and I'm right up against the outside of my valve box. I know I have some other repairs in store as well, so I just figured I'd get a new set of cutters. Also, whenever I use a hacksaw, there is just a huge mess of the pvc sawdust.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

You will have a hard time getting a clean cut no matter what cutter you use when you cut that close to a fitting on pipe that's been in the dirt for a long time. The longer the pipe has been in the ground the more brittle it gets. Best tool for that situation is a small sawzall.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Cory , the pipe has been buried for 9 months. I wouldn't think sch 40 would get brittle that fast. I get the point about cutting close to a fitting but I was having issues just cutting through pipe no where near a fitting with the HDX cutter.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Knipex/Rennsteig option. I've got a repair on hold until they arrive. Hopefully they do the job well!


 :thumbup:

Since you sprang for those, I have to ask are they going to be the first Knipex tool that you've purchased? I have several of their pliers, and although they are expensive, they are superior in design, durability and function. This is coming from someone who spent way too much money on the Snap-On, Matco and Mac tool trucks. My first ones that I purchased and still have are the Cobra Pliers. The great thing about this design is that the harder you press on the item that you're trying to turn, the more force is applied to grip the surface, and most everything I grab onto with the tools doesn't slip.

I'll give you another tool you should consider adding to your toolbox, or on the wish list to have the wife get you. Knipex Pliers Wrench If you watch the video, you'll learn the correct pronunciation is "Kuh Nip X"... all these years I was mispronouncing my favorite tools


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn This isn't the first Knipex tool I've purchased, which is why I was okay with the price.

I own a set of the wrench pliers and some 90 degree needle nose pliers.

I've had good experiences so far with the knipex products. A see a pair of side cutters of theirs, or maybe Klein, being purchased whenever I wear my current ones out.

I got some PB Swiss screw drivers that I'm still feeling out. For snap on, I like using their ratchets but just can't convince myself to pull the trigger for a set of my own, same with the semi height sockets of theirs.

Any other tool suggestions?


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Knipex/Rennsteig option. I've got a repair on hold until they arrive. Hopefully they do the job well!


Congrats Movingshrub! You will like them


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > I pulled the trigger on the Knipex/Rennsteig option. I've got a repair on hold until they arrive. Hopefully they do the job well!
> ...


I ended up using them over the weekend to cut 1.25" (nominal) pipe, which has an OD of 1.660". The cutters are designed to cut up to 40mm which is 1.57", so I was able to make cuts through the pipe, but the pipe gets forced into an oblong shape just to fit into cutter, and as a result, the cuts weren't exactly square. In short, these are designed to cut 3/4" and 1" (nominal) thickness PVC SCH 40 and probably PVC SCH 80 pipe. I like the construction, I just wish they were designed/sized to cut 1.25".


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that, the biggest pipe size I cut was 1" and it handled it with ease. I also used it for Class 200 pvc and it did bend the pipe more than normal but it still made the cut. However, I dont think they are designed for Class 200 PVC because the wall is not thick enough.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Well poop  I thought that they would have done the job for you Mr. Shrub.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Well poop  I thought that they would have done the job for you Mr. Shrub.


I've got some 3/4" SCH80 conduit that's getting cut in the near future, so I am going to hold on to them. It would've hard, mentally, to return a knipex tool, they are just really nice tools.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You asked about other tool recommendations; do you mean Knipex, or other brands? I've had my eye on a set of the wire strippers after the work I did last week. Seems like I can't find a decent pair of wire strippers.

Another tool that I'd recommend if you do any type of electrical work, and are looking for quick-connect abilities are the Anderson Power Pole connectors. You can't mess up the polarity of the plugs, and they made it extremely easy for me to hook up my ham radio equipment when I was going from my house to operate in the park, or at another location for the day. I will let you know up front, those connectors/crimpers/dies are hella expensive, but they're worth it.


----------

